# SUV/truck cargo drawer plans?



## dfreetly (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find some plans to build a cargo drawer system for the back of my SUV so I can put guns, boots, shells and dog stuff in the drawers and put dog crates on top. I've seen the ones from TruckVault.com that would work perfect but they gave me a quote of $1300 which is not doable.

If anyone has a plan or pics of something that they made for a similar purpose I would love to see it. I'm not a carpenter or cabinet maker so I'm afraid if I try to build it without some plans I'll end up with crap.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you read thru this thread you will find a bunch of dog box sources

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =4;t=11469

Heres some simple plans if you want to make one

http://www.pointinglabs.com/build/objec ... php?id=143


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

go to www.suvcabinets.com to see if they have anything that you might like. They are really welll built and always fit your truck perfectly. They are really high quality and great products They are also are well priced. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## dfreetly (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I have checked on the suvcabinets.com and they look really nice but that would still run me over $1100 when you tack on shipping. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Find some amateur wood worker around where you live

inquire at the local hardware store

anyone can build a drawer with dividers and a lock on it. He might do it cheaper.

Or possibly a project for the local high school shop class and you pay them for the materials and a donation to the shop, maybe a tool the teacher would like to have for the class for instance.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a version of the truck vault for less than half the price. I've seen these set up in a Toyota Tundra. They had two of the King Size set side by side and then set dog crates on top. It was pretty slick.

http://www.suvcargocaddy.com/html/cc-sp ... tions.html

The thread Bobm gave you shows some pretty good examples too.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

send me a PM with details of your truck (box/bed Size), I can send you a materials list adn some simple instructions, I have built "vaults" for all my and my old mans trucks for around $350 in material s with a couple hours labor, not difficult


----------

